

Ask HN: List of Engineering Blogs by Startups. - iworkforthem

Anyone has a comprehensive list of engineering blogs by startups?
======
iworkforthem
<http://engineering.twitter.com/> <http://engineering.foursquare.com/>
<http://engineering.tumblr.com/>

To name a few... know of one, please help add.. Thanks.

------
azmenthe
Etsy - <http://codeascraft.etsy.com/>

